
This iOS date trick will brick any device - superchink
http://9to5mac.com/2016/02/11/date-time-bug-bricks-iphone-forever-fix/
======
marvel_boy
This a interesting thing to try on the AppleStore...

~~~
scblock
No. Grow up.

